# Ford TW-10



## farmchik13 (May 29, 2016)

Anybody have any luck rebuilding the power steering pump? Or am I better off just buying a new one? Hate to spend $800 on a new one if just putting in the new seals & o-rings will actually fix it.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Is it leaking externally or just weak? Usually the internals wear out and it will need to be replaced. Once the bushings wear on the internal gear shafts it starts to wear away at the housing, its game over for anything the contacts the spinning gears, and will need to be replaced.
Sometimes you can get just the internals to rebuild the pump, but cost will dictate the final decision.


----------



## farmchik13 (May 29, 2016)

skyrydr2 said:


> Is it leaking externally or just weak? Usually the internals wear out and it will need to be replaced. Once the bushings wear on the internal gear shafts it starts to wear away at the housing, its game over for anything the contacts the spinning gears, and will need to be replaced.
> Sometimes you can get just the internals to rebuild the pump, but cost will dictate the final decision.


Thanks for the reply. The seal is bad between the pump & engine so it leaks a little back into the engine but doesn't leak terrible & nothing external that I've noticed. It has just gotten weak all the sudden, like overnight practically. Turns ok while moving but when stopped it doesn't want to turn much at all even with engine revved up. I tried changing the filter hoping it might help but not much difference.


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

I've had good results with an aftermarket power steering pump on my Ford 6600. I was leery at first.


----------

